# Do your boy dogs pee on their front legs?



## hisenthlay

Or is it just mine...? He's done it since he was a pup, and he's 11 now. My Bernese Mountain Dog. He doesn't do it every time, but every once in awhile he'll just hit them dead on, and he splashes them frequently.  It happens a lot more now that he's older and his balance isn't so good. We've sworn not to get anymore boy dogs, because it's just gross, but I wonder whether this might not be particular to my boy, or at least particular to tall male dogs with square-ish builds. 

So...?


----------



## Maura

Yes, my standard poodle did this. Just awful when he had just come from the groomer, all fluffed and purty, to pee on his front leg. I finally figured out that the groomer needed to leave the fur a little longer in that area so the urine would have a leader to make it fall down, short of the legs. I don't know what you're going to do about your dog.


----------



## hisenthlay

Well, we just hose off his legs if he hit them, and let him drip dry outside. He also gets more baths than the girls, in general. Kind of a pain, but we love him, so whatever. I'm just wondering if this is something many boy dog owners put up with. My mom's two boy dogs (std poodle and aussie) don't seem to do it, at least not that I've seen. And other than this boy, I've always had girls, and most of my friends have girls.


----------



## GoldenMom

My neutered male golden doesn't do it. If you have this problem do your males lift their legs or do the "puppy squat" still? Sage just puppy squats.

I keep the prepuce hair cut short too so he doesn't bring urine into the house that way either.


----------



## hisenthlay

He puppy squats maybe one time out of 10, and he's intact. He never hits his legs when he squats, although there is some splashing that way sometimes. Mostly he hits his front leg when he starts peeing before he has finished lifting his hind leg, or when he starts to lower that hind leg before he stops peeing--mostly he does that when he's in a hurry to keep walking--peeing on the run.  But sometimes, he just lifts his leg half-heartedly, and hits the front leg dead-on for a couple of seconds. That's just the worst. :nono: I think I got it right in kindergarten--boys are gross....


----------



## Ravenlost

No, I've never noticed any of our four boys peeing on their legs (all neutered) but our dog Huck made ME pee on MY leg one time. :shrug: 

When we were having our house built we always spent the weekends out here clearing off land, etc. When I needed to go I'd squat in the woods. One chilly Autumn day as I was doing my business Huck came up behind me and stuck his cold wet nose to my hiney. I jumped and peed all over my leg! :help: 

Hubby refused to go back to town :grump: so I spent the rest of the afternoon with a cold wet pants leg. I also spent it building myself a potty chair out of scraps from the construction site. I installed it down in the woods and never had to worry about the dog goosing me again! :dance:


----------



## BusyBees2

My Siberian Husky puppy does about 50% of the time. But then he still puppy squats so maybe that's his reason. My old aussie doesn't do it, though he still squats most the time too.

Guess we just haven't taught them to aim properly! LOL


----------



## hisenthlay

Ravenlost, that's funny! Gross, but funny. 

So, it sounds like a mixed bag. Maybe that just means that if we want to adopt a boy dog in the future, we should take him for a few test walks first and see how good his aim is.  

Anyway, it could be worse--we dog-sat an Aussie for a year, and she never managed to have a bowel movement without making a huge mess of herself back there. Even when we trimmed her hair down pretty short back there, it still got messy! Thankfully, she was mostly an outside dog. Her owners, whose house we were renting, said that she spent most of her time outside because she preferred it, but I don't think that was the real reason. She used to lay on the back step outside the sliding glass door and just stare sadly at us--but she wasn't very well house-trained at all. We took pity on her and let her in about 50% of the time. And she was so incredibly clingy and submissive--she made me claustrophobic, even though I love cuddly dogs! Poor Holly--that dog just wasn't right.


----------



## longshadowfarms

That is hilarious, Raven! 

Carter is TERRIBLE about peeing on himself. He has very poor balance though so I just attributed it to that. Fortunately he isn't in the house so I don't need to worry about it.


----------



## marvella

no, but my son was peeing into the compost pile the other day, and my neutered male came up and peed on my sons leg.

he's very territorial.


----------



## Ravenlost

Yeah, my hubby thought it was quite funny too! :grit:


----------



## clamjane

Ravenlost, IMOTFL


----------



## james dilley

I have had goats do it but never noticed any of the dogs I ever had do it. Not saying they didn't I just never seen it..


----------



## Willowynd

I had one pet male that did it years ago- he was longer in body than any of my other boys have been- I wonder if that has something to do with it.


----------



## Rouen

my male is afraid to even step in his own urine, he'd have a heart attack if he hit his own leg, he's never lifted his leg.
we use to have a female toy poodle that would hand stand while urinating.. :shrug:


----------



## Charleen

Gosh, I've never heard of this in dogs. Buck goats, yes, definately! But not in dogs.


----------



## Triffin

*
Do your boy dogs pee on their front legs? 
*

Bentley, my little toy poodle knows this trick !! :nono:  :nono: 
He's such a goofball .. arches his back while peeing .. 
So all over his chest or front legs it goes .. 
He's getting better lately though ..

Triff ..


----------



## NightmareRanch

Almost all our Italian Greyhounds will pee on their front legs or chests. Then they invariably come to be picked up or jump on your lap. Our elderly Greyhound does it too, but then will come in and lick his legs clean. None of the Salukis or Afghans do it, thank goodness. I'd be shaving the Afghans legs down if they had Pee Leg all the time.

I have have girls with pups and really heavy breasts get pee all over themselves because their rearmost breasts lay on the ground when they squatted. Then it's time to get out the wipies.

Jess


----------



## starjj

My 1 year old neutered toy poodle squats and so does my intact 17 year old chow/lab cross. Sometimes (rarely) the intact male lifts his leg but neither pees on themselves.


----------



## sullen

Willowynd said:


> I had one pet male that did it years ago- he was longer in body than any of my other boys have been- I wonder if that has something to do with it.


I would think longer in body would be a guarantee they would not do it. I have male 2 Corgis and they don't do it.


----------



## RandB

None of my male Belgians have ever done it - they are definitely leg-lifters. Our big shaggy black dog who is 1/2 lab, has had near misses, he doesn't lift his leg. Usually though, he stretches out, like a horse, when he pees, so it usually misses the front leg. He also "wipes" his butt after he does the other. He will sit on the grass and drag his butt for a couple of steps, like a dog with anal gland problems. His glands have been checked and are fine, and this is the only time he ever does it, so we assume he is cleaning himself. 
When our newest dog was a puppy and learning about lifting his leg, he would go whenever the big guy did. We had to intervene though, when he lifted and started to pee ON the other dog!!


----------



## Pink_Carnation

You could try getting him to go facing uphill.


----------



## HeavenHelpMe

I had an Italian greyhound that did that. I wanted to murder him everytime he did it! YUCK! I thought it was because his back was always so arched and he couldn't really help it because of his body shape (even though it did tick me off royally!).

So nice to know I'm not alone with having had a quirky dog.


----------

